# Gaming group in West Des Moines looking for players



## evildmguy (Nov 7, 2007)

Greetings!

My group is low and so I am looking for more players.  This is how I would describe the group.



> An established group of role players is looking for two more players to help fill out their ranks.  We try and find a balance of combat and role playing, leaning more toward role playing.  None of us are rules lawyers.  We like having fun and telling an interactive story using the DND rules.
> 
> We meet every Tuesday night.  We try and meet as often as we can so we can tell the ongoing story of the characters.
> 
> All of us are older, mature gamers who are in professional positions in our careers.




If anyone is available and interested in finding out more, email me (evildmguy @ yahoo.com)

Thanks!

edg


----------

